# rewiring lights for plugs?



## wasagooze (Jun 13, 2019)

I just changed out the door lights at my front and back doors. 
The old lights still work, and would look good as part of a haunt, but would need to be rewired to plug in.

Can I do that safely? And if so, tips?









Link to picture of lights: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NApBZeK3qIudRqWeYbVziLvmAd6DaodV


----------



## xronos (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't see why not... you'd essentially be turning it into a table lamp of sorts. If it's in a wet environment or you want it to be extra safe, you could always run low voltage to them and use 12v bulbs that have the same E26 base.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd second that^! Technically, it would be ideal to use a three prong plug - so you'd still have the ground wire for the metal housing, and also you'd need to mind the line and neutral sides of the plug, but doing those things, it would not be any different than house wiring or a table lamp. [Barring some obscure code or rule that you can't do it of course!]

Also a good thought on the low volt stuff - 12V is nice, I bought some 'flaming' LED bulbs that work on 5V.


----------



## fordesanders (Aug 8, 2014)

The easiest way is to get an new or old extension cord and cut off the female end and then you can wire the lights back onto the extension cord.

These two videos can show you how to do it. The one with the motion sensor can be used if you want to have the lights pop on when someone walks by


----------

